

Location Sharing is Coming to Facebook - nym
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/location_sharing_is_coming_to_facebook_-_how_will_users_react.php

======
kerringtonx
I'm excited to learn more about this. What's interesting is that they plan to
feed off of Foursquare, Gowalla, etc. I'm happy that they decided not to kill
everyone off. Working together is great =)

